# New Zealand GC 12th July 2021



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Afternoon all.

Can I tempt anyone to spend some more money next July.....?
Some may recall the trip in 2017. Unfortunately the club haven’t been quite so generous as then, but have offered a significant rate reduction from their (not advertised green fee).

Now when I mentioned that up to 80 of us would be at Woking, I was very quickly told that they didn’t entertain such numbers......
So as it stands, I have 24 spots from 14:00 @£105 reserved. I believe I may be able to add to that nearer the time, but don’t envisage it being by too many.

For now, I’m going to have this as those also playing Woking first. First come first served for the list. £10 deposit by the 5th November or you lose your spot to the next spot I’m afraid.

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk


----------



## GG26 (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26


----------



## Cake (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

i hate you Dave

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake 
Dando


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m up for that, but I won’t try to add myself and Jobr1850 to it, but if someone else can I’d be grateful 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake 
Dando
Blue in Munich
Jobr1850


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake
Dando
JamesR
Blue in Munich
Jobr1850


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake
Dando
JamesR
Blue in Munich
Jobr1850
94tegsi


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake
Dando
JamesR
Blue in Munich
Jobr1850
94tegsi
LJudge


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake
Dando
JamesR
Blue in Munich
Jobr1850
94tegsi
anotherdouble
Ljudge


----------



## Wrighty001 (Sep 30, 2020)

]Papas1982
DaddyPapas1961
Lilyhawk
GG26
Cake
Dando
JamesR
Blue in Munich
Jobr1850
94tegsi
anotherdouble
Ljudge
Wrighty001
Ron Thompson


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

1 Papas1982
2 DaddyPapas1961
3 Lilyhawk
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 Ron Thompson
15 L Marshall
16 M Judge
17 J Allwright


----------



## Hooker (Sep 30, 2020)

1 Papas1982
2 DaddyPapas1961
3 Lilyhawk
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 Ron Thompson
15 L Marshall
16 M Judge
17 J Allwright
18 Hooker


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

1 Papas1982
2 DaddyPapas1961
3 Lilyhawk
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker


----------



## gopher99 (Sep 30, 2020)

1 Papas1982
2 DaddyPapas1961
3 Lilyhawk
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker
18 Gopher


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 30, 2020)

1 Papas1982
2 DaddyPapas1961
3 Lilyhawk
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker
18 Gopher
19 Matty6


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

1 Papas1982
2 DaddyPapas1961
3 Lilyhawk
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker
18 Gopher
19 Matty6
20 Fish


----------



## Simonsmh (Oct 1, 2020)

I''m in.Please add me to the list for Woking as well


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker
18 Gopher 10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... 

Have tried to negotiate more spots, but they only usually accept one society a day and already have one on in the AM (with some playing an additional 18). My contact has said he thinks a few spaces may become available a week beforehand, but that the board are quite firm that they wont extend to any further numbers in advance....

As per first post. £10 by November 5th.
£50 by March 8th.
£50 (£105 green fee plus £5 sweep) by June 6th.

Cheers.
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 1, 2020)

Can't seem to make this display on my phone but if there are spots left, sign me up. And if nor, reserve list me up! 😀 This could be some week!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			Can't seem to make this display on my phone but if there are spots left, sign me up. And if nor, reserve list me up! 😀 This could be some week!
		
Click to expand...

Added.
1 spot left.....


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Dave, I fancy this but can’t commit just yet. 

Do want you want with that information 😆 👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Dave, I fancy this but can’t commit just yet.

Do want you want with that information 😆 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Helpful fella 😂😂
I'll put you on for now and see if I've got more spots/you have an idea by November 👍🏻


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes please 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2020)

1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando £10
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850 £10
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker £10
18 Gopher 10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... Lphil
2nd Bigfoot
3rd Swingalot


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 2, 2020)

1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker
18 Gopher 10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... Lphil
2nd Reserve ... Bigfoot  - not much point travelling down through traffic for one day!


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2020)

If I am around I could probably get a few on at Blackmoor. Decent alternative to New Zealand for reserves, and about 30 minutes from Woking.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2020)

richart said:



			If I am around I could probably get a few on at Blackmoor. Decent alternative to New Zealand for reserves, and about 30 minutes from Woking.
		
Click to expand...

I might change my course choice 👍🏻


----------



## JamesR (Oct 2, 2020)

I’ve not played Blackmoor before, and I have played New Zealand, so if Rich can sort a game I would be happy to give up a spot at NZ.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes please, stick me on the reserve list


----------



## The Lion (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi there. I’d be interested to go as a reserve please. I note that NZ usually include a second round as part of the day there, and indeed the last trip in 2017 had such a provision. So if I were to move up the list and join you, I would really like the opportunity of a second round.

Thanks  
The Lion 🦁


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2020)

The Lion said:



			Hi there. I’d be interested to go as a reserve please. I note that NZ usually include a second round as part of the day there, and indeed the last trip in 2017 had such a provision. So if I were to move up the list and join you, I would really like the opportunity of a second round.

Thanks 
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

You’ll need to go out in the first 14.00 group and select special quick players (not naturally found on forum meets)  to get another 18 in 😜


----------



## The Lion (Oct 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			You’ll need to go out in the first 14.00 group and select special quick players (not naturally found on forum meets)  to get another 18 in 😜
		
Click to expand...

hahaha. Well perhaps I could arrive early and do a quick 18 in the morning first if I end up going...


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2020)

1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake
6 Dando £10
7 JamesR
8 Blue in Munich
9 Jobr1850 £10
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge
13 Wrighty001
14 L Marshall
15 M Judge
16 J Allwright
17 Hooker £10
18 Gopher £10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... Lphil
2nd Reserve ... Bigfoot - not much point travelling down through traffic for one day!
3rd Swingalot
4th The lion


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 11, 2020)

The Lion said:



			Hi there. I’d be interested to go as a reserve please. I note that NZ usually include a second round as part of the day there, and indeed the last trip in 2017 had such a provision. So if I were to move up the list and join you, I would really like the opportunity of a second round.

Thanks 
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

Whilst the last visit included a further 18 holes (at a reduced cost), we are actually the second society that day, that don’t usually take two. So the deal is 1 round only.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake £10
6 Dando £10
7 James £10
8 Blue in Munich £10
9 Jobr1850 £10
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge £10
13 Wrighty001 £10
14 L Marshall £10
15 M Judge £10
16 J Allwright £10
17 Hooker £10
18 Gopher £10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly £10
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... Lphil
2nd Reserve ... Bigfoot - not much point travelling down through traffic for one day!
3rd Swingalot
4th The lion

Latest payments.


----------



## petema99 (Nov 4, 2020)

Please could I go on the reserve list for this too. If Blackmoor materialises as an alternative, would also be very keen for that!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 4, 2020)

Will leave it as if til Monday. Will then open it up,to,those on the reserve or plus ones who wish to pay a deposit.....


----------



## JamesR (Nov 4, 2020)

]1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake £10
6 Dando £10
7 JamesR £30
8 Blue in Munich £10
9 Jobr1850 £10
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge £10
13 Wrighty001 £10
14 L Marshall £10
15 M Judge £10
16 J Allwright £10
17 Hooker £10
18 Gopher £10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... Lphil
2nd Reserve ... Bigfoot - not much point travelling down through traffic for one day!
3rd Swingalot
4th The lion

Latest payments.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 4, 2020)

JamesR said:



			]1 Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3 Lilyhawk £10
4 GG26
5 Cake £10
6 Dando £10
7 JamesR £30
8 Blue in Munich £10
9 Jobr1850 £10
10 94tegsi
11 anotherdouble Paid
12 Ljudge £10
13 Wrighty001 £10
14 L Marshall £10
15 M Judge £10
16 J Allwright £10
17 Hooker £10
18 Gopher £10
19 Matty6
20 Fish
21 Simonsmh
22 Tom Philpott
23 Grizzly
24 DaveMc
1st Reserve.... Lphil
2nd Reserve ... Bigfoot - not much point travelling down through traffic for one day!
3rd Swingalot
4th The lion

Latest payments.
		
Click to expand...

I have paid mine! Promise!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 4, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			I have paid mine! Promise!
		
Click to expand...

You have. 

Hadn't updated woking list.


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			You have. 

Hadn't updated woking list.
		
Click to expand...

Could I be added to the reserve list for this please? Thanks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Could I be added to the reserve list for this please? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

No idea what the reserve lists are like but from personal experience I think Woking would be a better bet. Found New Zealand and acquired taste not to my palette


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2021)

Is anyone staying over for this & if so where?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2021)

Premier inn Woking west for me and the old man, plus I believe a certain Scandinavian.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Premier inn Woking west for me and the old man, plus I believe a certain Scandinavian.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Premier inn Woking west for me and the old man, plus I believe a certain Scandinavian.....
		
Click to expand...

You've got a 4 ball...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Premier inn Woking west for me and the old man, plus I believe a certain Scandinavian.....
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! And my guest. Well, if they’ve let us out by then that is.


----------



## IanM (Feb 17, 2021)

I've used the Wheatsheaf in Horsell lots of times.    If you get a good room rate it includes breakfast.   Can walk into town centre from there too.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm a 10 min walk from the premier Inn, so if you need any local knowledge (pubs, cabs, etc) let me know.


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi Dave. Sorry I’ve not been on here much. 
Any update on this? Also, just noticed it doesn’t look like I’ve paid anything, what do you need mate?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2021)

94tegsi said:



			Hi Dave. Sorry I’ve not been on here much.
Any update on this? Also, just noticed it doesn’t look like I’ve paid anything, what do you need mate?
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate, 

ive got you as deposit paid for this. That’s all that’s required at this stage. They haven’t confirmed if they want cash or payment in advance.
I have you as 3 deposits for Woking too. So still 360 outstanding, total due by 12/06.
tah


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, could you please add me to the reserve list please?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 5, 2021)

Been a while since this was posted. 

Can those still attending confirm please. Obv had a far few drops due to working. 

So have plenty of space for any last minute additions.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 5, 2021)

Still attending, looking forward to meeting people!


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 5, 2021)

Same as grizzly. Looking forward to it 👍


----------



## Cake (Jul 5, 2021)

Still in for this


----------



## Hooker (Jul 6, 2021)

Yes please mate


----------



## petema99 (Jul 6, 2021)

Also still in


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2021)

Finalised tee times.
1430
tegsi
lilyhawk
lilyhawk +1

1438
user1012
hooker
steve w

1446
fell
grizzly
cake

1454
papas1982
dad
l judge
j allwright

1502
wrighty
ron
petema
petema +1

for those that have paid just the £10 Deposit.  It’s £105 on the day.
if you pay at the club, I’ll hand money back to you.


----------



## petema99 (Jul 8, 2021)

Cheers Dave - looking forward to it. By the way, will just be me at NZ and no guest (though he will still be coming to Woking)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok mate. I’ll probably swap last two tees. no need for a 3 ball to be behind 4 of us.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Finalised tee times.
1430
tegsi
lilyhawk
lilyhawk +1

1438
user1012
hooker
steve w

1446
fell
grizzly
cake

1454
papas1982
dad
l judge
j allwright

1502
wrighty
ron
petema
petema +1

for those that have paid just the £10 Deposit.  It’s £105 on the day.
if you pay at the club, I’ll hand money back to you.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies in advance to my playing partners for the awful state of my game! 😂


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 11, 2021)

Forecast doesn't look great tomorrow 🙄. Off to dig out waterproofs.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 12, 2021)

Ugh. I'm out of this and Woking tomorrow - my other half has just tested positive on a Lateral flow she takes for work.

If someone who is playing today reads this, could you drop a message to confirm. Really hate the thought of letting people down. 😢


----------



## Cake (Jul 12, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Ugh. I'm out of this and Woking tomorrow - my other half has just tested positive on a Lateral flow she takes for work.

If someone who is playing today reads this, could you drop a message to confirm. Really hate the thought of letting people down. 😢
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen it - think I was in your group as well, so thank you for taking the test result seriously and doing the right thing 👍. You definitely haven’t let anyone down by doing so.

I’m not at Woking tomorrow though.


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 12, 2021)

That's a shame grizzly, was looking forward to our group. Hope you're Mrs is ok.


----------

